# Medicare and dental needs.



## Blessed (Jun 8, 2022)

I am not on Medicare yet.  I had to go today to get a crown, the dental insurance I have now covered 40% of the cost.  This insurance is part of the plan I have through survivor ship of my husband who was employed by the USPS.  

I have begun reading about Medicare supplements, but I can also choose to keep this federal  medical and dental plan as my supplement to Medicare.  

Has anyone been in this situation and what did you decide?


----------



## dseag2 (Jun 8, 2022)

I will be looking at this very soon.  I am eligible to enroll in Medicare next month.  

BTW I went to my dentist for a cleaning yesterday and was told my gum is infected and I will need a root canal and a new crown.  I am happy I am on my partner's insurance because it pays 50%.  I am still out-of-pocket for $1,100.  

I have a guide to Medicare on my desk, and as I go through it I will report back to you as to what I learn.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jun 9, 2022)

I suppose it depends on the condition of your teeth and your relationship with money. 

I choose to pay as I go.

In January I had two teeth removed for $915.00 and ordered a new set of full dentures for $4,400.00.

IMO I'm better off paying out of pocket than I would have been paying dental insurance premiums and deductibles since I retired in 2005.


----------



## Blessed (Jun 9, 2022)

dseag2 said:


> I will be looking at this very soon.  I am eligible to enroll in Medicare next month.
> 
> BTW I went to my dentist for a cleaning yesterday and was told my gum is infected and I will need a root canal and a new crown.  I am happy I am on my partner's insurance because it pays 50%.  I am still out-of-pocket for $1,100.
> 
> I have a guide to Medicare on my desk, and as I go through it I will report back to you as to what I learn.


Thanks I appreciate any info you can share!


----------



## Blessed (Jun 9, 2022)

Blessed said:


> Thanks I appreciate any info you can share!


To just add you have really good dental! Root canal and crown for 1100 sounds great.


----------



## dseag2 (Jun 9, 2022)

Blessed said:


> To just add you have really good dental! Root canal and crown for 1100 sounds great.


When I was forced to retire my partner, who hadn't worked in several years because I was the bread-winner, went back to work so we could have health insurance.  Or maybe he just couldn't stand having me at home all the time.


----------



## Blessed (Jun 9, 2022)

Aunt Bea said:


> I suppose it depends on the condition of your teeth and your relationship with money.
> 
> I choose to pay as I go.
> 
> ...



My teeth are in good shape.  My dental insurance pays for two cleanings and complete Xrays twice a year, I have not have to pay for a major thing in about 9  years. I did have to have an extraction at that time which included a partial bridge.  I had a tooth pulled at that time.  I had a root canal on that tooth the previous year.  I started having horrible migraines after, doctors thought if might be related, so I had the tooth pulled. Hence, the bridge, did not solve anything. The migraines are related to problems in my cervical spine.

No more teeth problems until a couple of weeks ago, while flossing I had a piece of a tooth pop off.  The tooth was filled decades ago.  No pain, but I knew I would need a crown.

I just have started looking at Medicare and supplements.  Wanted to know what others have exprienced in this area.  If I should worry about any kind of dental insurance. If it comes to the point I might need to look at dentures of implants.


----------



## terry123 (Jun 9, 2022)

My Medicare advantage plan pays a little on everything if the provider is in network and mine is. Regular Medicare pays nothing for dental.


----------



## JonSR77 (Jun 9, 2022)

dseag2 said:


> I will be looking at this very soon.  I am eligible to enroll in Medicare next month.
> 
> BTW I went to my dentist for a cleaning yesterday and was told my gum is infected and I will need a root canal and a new crown.  I am happy I am on my partner's insurance because it pays 50%.  I am still out-of-pocket for $1,100.
> 
> I have a guide to Medicare on my desk, and as I go through it I will report back to you as to what I learn.



I would also appreciate whatever you find. I am on Medicare and don't have separate insurance for dental. If you discover that I can do that, please let me know.

$13,000 of dental work done in the last 2 years...and about another $3000 coming up.

Extractions, root canals, regular fillings and more fun too!!!

Oh, by the way, if you haven't had a root canal in years, FAR less painful than it used to be. Now they just give you a lot more anesthetic.

It hurt less than a regular old filling...


----------



## Alligatorob (Jun 9, 2022)

Aunt Bea said:


> IMO I'm better off paying out of pocket than I would have been paying dental insurance premiums and deductibles since I retired in 2005.


Same here.  Medicare pays for nothing, or almost nothing when it come to dental.  For me the only options were buy dental insurance or pay out of pocket.  Paying out of pocket almost always costs less in the long run.

The possible difference for you would be if the USPS dental is subsidized.  If so you might be better off keeping it, I'd look into that.


----------



## Blessed (Jun 9, 2022)

Alligatorob said:


> Same here.  Medicare pays for nothing, or almost nothing when it come to dental.  For me the only options were buy dental insurance or pay out of pocket.  Paying out of pocket almost always costs less in the long run.
> 
> The possible difference for you would be if the USPS dental is subsidized.  If so you might be better off keeping it, I'd look into that.


Thanks what I was thinking, to see if I could keep only the dental, maybe I could get a cheaper medical backup.  It is good coverage.  I do pay for part of it even as a survivor widow benefit.  The cost has doubled to me since my husband passed in 2010.  My son was even covered on the policy until he was 26.  It sounds crazy but is a true fact, Just for only me it has doubld without my son o the policy. If I let the coverage go, I can't go back and get it.  That scares me.


----------



## Myquest55 (Jun 9, 2022)

When we signed up for Medicare and an Advantage program, the Rep. did a search for any dentists that would actually take medicare.  There were NONE within 100 miles!

We have been lucky enough to continue coverage with Delta Dental through husband's former employer.  As we age, crowns and other work become necessary.


----------



## C50 (Jun 9, 2022)

My Medicare supplemental plan pays $2,500 a year toward dental at an additional cost of $42 a month over the standard Medicare deduction ($178).  It's a 50/50 pay out, but you also get the benefit of negotiated charges.

Example......a crown typically cost $1,700 at my dentist.  My insurance negotiates the charge down to $1,100, then the insurance pays $550 and I pay $550.

Added with an edit...my plan is with Liberty dental, they also cover the cost of two cleanings per year.


----------



## Liberty (Jun 9, 2022)

I have the Careington Dental Discount as part of my Medicare Supplement...it paid over 
a third of the cost of a new crown I'm getting and it pays about the same discounts on my semi annual cleanings and annual x-rays. Think they have several different plans you could choose from.


----------



## Butterfly (Jun 9, 2022)

Aunt Bea said:


> I suppose it depends on the condition of your teeth and your relationship with money.
> 
> I choose to pay as I go.
> 
> ...



I agree.  Most dental insurance I've seen really isn't worth much in the end.


----------



## CrowFlies (Jun 9, 2022)

3-4 years ago they got rid of Delta Dental...which was dental for veterans.
they got rid of it.  who needs it.

vets now Have to go thru VA for any dental.  this sucks.  they usually refer you out but
all in all its a PIA.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Jun 10, 2022)

I have an Aetna "dental plan" through https://www.dentalplans.com/ They make sure to say it isn't "insurance". The year I started not to renew it, I wound up having to have a root canal and get a crown. I'm glad I decided to go ahead and renew because it saved me at least $1,500.  I may have paid that much into it over the years but I can't remember how long I had the plan before that work needed to be done. It sure felt good, though, not having to come up with that extra $1,500 immediately and I know I did save a little on cleanings. The plan was averaging around $126 a year. I looked into getting dental insurance through my state health benefits plan but it was just too expensive with a complicated tier schedule for coverage, so I nixed that idea.


----------



## HarryHawk (Jun 11, 2022)

I'd suggest you decouple your decision regarding your medical and dental needs.   Potential medical related costs are at least a couple orders of magnitude greater than potential dental costs.  There are a myriad of options when it comes to Medicare plans, focus on getting the best medical option for you.  Once you know that, you can start to investigate dental options.  Doing your due diligence regarding dental is a snap compared to medical.


----------



## Blessed (Jun 11, 2022)

I agee, I am researching now to see what my options are.  The federal coverage might be better to keep as the medicare supplement as it includes both great medical and dental.  Of course when the time comes to sign up for Medicare I will need to go back and double check all the pricing and coverage details I find now. I appreciate everyone that has replied with suggestions to review.


----------



## JonSR77 (Jun 11, 2022)

I still have zero clue what to do.

Here's the thing...the folks that know how to navigate this world, find it so easy, that they can't easily relate to the folks who can't.

There is no bridge between the two.

It is like a math whiz telling a 5th grader that calculus is easy.

Ok...but that still doesn't help the kid understand calculus.

I had carbon monoxide poisoning. Brain damage. Huge cognitive problems.

I need the "Dummy" version.  Otherwise, it just doesn't take...

When I Google Medicare and Dental...what comes up are just a bunch of companies trying to sell you their services. It is not unbiased info.

And the Medicare site itself just says that dental is not covered.


Here's the deal.

Now I can't afford any of this.  But if I want to see if my brother can pay for my dental insurance, I think that would technically violate me off of Medicare, as a received financial gain or something.


----------



## C50 (Jun 11, 2022)

As I mentioned in an early post,  there are insurance agents that specialize in helping you navigate Medicare and supplemental plans, at no charge to you.  It's in your best interest to contact one.  

If you have trouble searching your local area for an agent you can private message me your location and I will help with that.  I don't need your name or address, just your town and state,  or zipcode


----------



## Knight (Jun 11, 2022)

@JonSR77 
I don't know where you live but that really doesn't matter. Look for a Medicare advisor to explain the different options. For me Medicare advantage works because I enjoy really good health/
My advantage plan includes yearly eye exam no cost. I needed cataract removal $50.00 co pay
Dental 2 cleanings a year no cost. Crown if needed $75.00 co pay.
Primary Care & Specialist doctors no cost.
I have hereditary high cholesterol not real high but still use a statin that cost $6.00 for a 90 day supply. 

But as I understand it not all plans are the same. That is why taking time to consult with a Medicare advisor to talk about what would work best for your health needs is your best option. 

I just read C50's post. that would be a good start.


----------



## Judycat (Jun 11, 2022)

I just have original Medicare. I go to the dentist when I lose a filling or break off a piece of a tooth. The guy I go to, if I pay cash he'll give me a break. I went last Thursday, he did a checkup, cleaned my teeth, numbed my mouth and filled my tooth and in the end charged me $110.


----------



## JonSR77 (Jun 11, 2022)

C50 said:


> As I mentioned in an early post,  there are insurance agents that specialize in helping you navigate Medicare and supplemental plans, at no charge to you.  It's in your best interest to contact one.
> 
> If you have trouble searching your local area for an agent you can private message me your location and I will help with that.  I don't need your name or address, just your town and state,  or zipcode



Why don't you just run me the parameters by which you find those agents...


----------



## Kaila (Jun 11, 2022)

Blessed said:


> I am not on Medicare yet.  I had to go today to get a crown, the dental insurance I have now covered 40% of the cost.  This insurance is part of the plan I have through survivor ship of my husband who was employed by the USPS.
> 
> I have begun reading about Medicare supplements, but I can also choose to keep this federal  medical and dental plan as my supplement to Medicare.
> 
> Has anyone been in this situation and what did you decide?



I would advise that keeping yours will probably be best for you.

Regular Medicare only covers very unusual trauma for dental, and I don't think Medicare Advantage plans (the ones that do cover more dental issues) would be as good or any better than what you have, is my guess.

Of course you'd want to research it more specifically.

I would personally prefer and recommend,  regular _traditional_ Medicare, with a decent supplement plan, to any (so-called)  Medicare _Advantage _plan.


----------



## Em in Ohio (Jun 11, 2022)

Judycat said:


> I just have original Medicare. I go to the dentist when I lose a filling or break off a piece of a tooth. The guy I go to, if I pay cash he'll give me a break. I went last Thursday, he did a checkup, cleaned my teeth, numbed my mouth and filled my tooth and in the end charged me $110.


Ditto for me as well, though the dentist I saw charged considerably more.  If I thought your dentist was near my N.E. Ohio border, it might be worth driving to him, even with the price of gas!


----------



## Blessed (Jun 11, 2022)

JonSR77 said:


> I still have zero clue what to do.
> 
> Here's the thing...the folks that know how to navigate this world, find it so easy, that they can't easily relate to the folks who can't.
> 
> ...



I don't think that would be the case.  Just like If that cousin were to give you $15 for a new knee brace, it would not effect your benefits. ( it might effect him, doing for others could make him a better human) A monetary or any other gift from another will not change your status.


----------



## Kaila (Jun 11, 2022)

Monetary value gifts from others, do effect some coverages, such as Medicaid, but not Medicare.

*****
I am editing to add that I don't know the recent years' changes, such as the current rules for reduced rates for Medicare on the Affordable Care website. So, it is possible that a lowered rate, *if you have one of those * (@JonSR77 if you have one of those)
*might* possibly be effected by someone's _gift of dental supplement._


----------



## C50 (Jun 11, 2022)

JonSR77 said:


> Why don't you just run me the parameters by which you find those agents...


Google search...
Medicare advisors in my area.
Medicare agents...........
Health insurance agents.........
Health insurance brokers.........

Also if I remember correctly you can do a search directly from the official Medicare website.


----------



## JonSR77 (Jun 11, 2022)

C50 said:


> Google search...
> Medicare advisors in my area.
> Medicare agents...........
> Health insurance agents.........
> ...



Thanks, I will cut and paste this into a file and look into it...

I have had dental problems for over 20 years. Basically some level of constant pain that entire time. During the last year, every single time I chew, I am in pain. And not a small amount either. 

I have had crippling pain, this is not that. But that moderate level of pain and the obstruction of ever being able to enjoy a meal...

that is quite destructive to one's happiness.

So, it is a serious issue.

And, in that regard, your willingness to help me resolve this serious issue is not lost on me. 

My gratitude...


----------



## JonSR77 (Jun 11, 2022)

Kaila said:


> I would advise that keeping yours will probably be best for you.
> 
> Regular Medicare only covers very unusual trauma for dental, and I don't think Medicare Advantage plans (the ones that do cover more dental issues) would be as good or any better than what you have, is my guess.
> 
> ...


Thank you very much for taking the time to respond.

I do have regular Medicare. At least I think. I am disabled. Officially since 1987.

when you say "a decent supplement plan"

--- I really don't know what that means

---- and I really don't know if the existence of that would violate me off of Medicare, for receiving that form of "financial assistance"


Thanks


----------



## C50 (Jun 12, 2022)

JonSR77 said:


> Thanks, I will cut and paste this into a file and look into it...
> 
> I have had dental problems for over 20 years. Basically some level of constant pain that entire time. During the last year, every single time I chew, I am in pain. And not a small amount either.
> 
> ...


Jon you are very welcome, I hope you can find relief.

I have experienced the constant ache of a tooth as you described, bothered me for five years.  Dentist said there must be a cavity under an old filling, needs a crown, that didn't fix it.  Dentist said must need a root canal, that didn't fix it plus had to replace the crown that was only months old.  Got tired of dealing with it and decided to have an implant procedure, it's perfect now.  

Dental issues are no fun.  Good luck to you.


----------



## Della (Jun 12, 2022)

JonSR77 said:


> I have had dental problems for over 20 years. Basically some level of constant pain that entire time. During the last year, every single time I chew, I am in pain. And not a small amount either.


What the heck, Jon!  That's unacceptable. I just went to the dentist last week for, "pain while chewing."  I had a cleaning, x-rays and exam for $173.  He said my teeth were fine but I had injured my jaw somehow and constant  inflammation was causing the pain.  He recommended a daily Advil to reduce the inflammation but said it might be a sort of permanent condition.  My pain is slight at this point, I sure hope yours gets better.  Living on ice-cream isn't as fun as I thought it would be.

We have Medicare plus the Air Force's supplemental insurance.  It's great for medical, but doesn't cover any dental costs at all. So we pay all that out of pocket.

When I was 45, I had perfect white teeth that had never had a cavity.  One day the dentist told me my teeth were dissolving under the gum due to a genetic type of periodontal disease. To save my teeth I had to have a bunch of  surgery plus a ten piece bridge. Total cost, $11,000 that I paid cash for. It would be about three times that now. 

So when the Air Force came up with a dental plan, you might think we would have jumped on it.  Nope.  Close inspection showed that while it covered cavities and a few annual exams, it had an annual cap of $1000.  So we would have been paying monthly  for this plan and never really being covered for the big stuff.

It's not your brain that's the problem, Jon, it's the insurance companies' purposefully vague double talk.


----------



## Butterfly (Jun 12, 2022)

JonSR77 said:


> Thank you very much for taking the time to respond.
> 
> I do have regular Medicare. At least I think. I am disabled. Officially since 1987.
> 
> ...


Jon, when you are searching for an insurance agent, be SURE you find an "independent"  agent.  If you talk to an agent who is connected to a particular carrier, they will of course try to sell you products from that carrier, even tho better deals may be available.


----------



## win231 (Jun 13, 2022)

If you're fortunate enough to seldom have serious dental issues, it won't really matter what type of insurance you have, or whether or not you have coverage.  If you have serious dental issues (like me) you need to be knowledgeable about different procedures for treatment.
Example:  There are several types of crowns & the cheaper materials don't last very long or fit very well.  Many dental plans allow your insurer to choose the least expensive option - which may be detrimental to your health.  You want to hear about the best treatment options; not the cheapest ones or only the ones that are covered. Your dentist may only mention the cheapest ones, as he was instructed to do by the insurer.

In my 30's, I had dental coverage through my work.  At the time, I wasn't knowledgeable about dental coverage.  The Cigna Plan dentist kept filling decay every few months that was too large for fillings & they'd constantly fall out, which allowed more decay.  I decided to get other opinions & another dentist explained that my dentist was following orders & not doing crowns because fillings were more cost effective for them.  That caused lots of constant decay around the fillings - & also meant I needed 30 root canals & 30 crowns; all out of pocket, which is better for my health.   She explained that when she started her practice, she worked for a dentist who constantly told her which procedures & treatment options she was permitted to talk about & also her time limit explaining things to each patient.


----------



## Just Jeff (Jun 13, 2022)

C50 said:


> must need a root canal,


I looked online this year specifically to see into what other options people do to avoid that ....  
 it works but costs a lot - about or up to thirty dollars a month for a month or two, maybe longer sometimes to heal the gums/teeth and eliminate infection and especially totally stop the pain .


----------



## Happy Heart (Jul 11, 2022)

Last year dental care was included with Medicare until the ADA protested that their members wouldn't make as much money and didn't want the regulations; the taxpayers lost.  Everyone must push to get past the ADA's involvement and insist that dental care be included with Traditional Medicare this year.  
My husband purchased two "discount" plans from a local dentist at the end of October using one of those electronically sign first and if you insist, we'll give you a printed copy.  They claimed I needed a deep cleaning and 3 caps for $4,000.  Something stank as I was not having any problems so I didn't let them touch me.  On a whim a few months later I checked Health Grades and found a post from another patient saying the dentist had been ordered to pay $4,000 restitution to the patient and take classes by our local dental board just two days after my husband paid them.  The prices the "discount" plan quotes were only good for 90 days and it also included an automatic renewal.  They refused to return our money so I went another dentist who found I only needed a routine cleaning.  We lost a few hundred but saved thousands more.
Last Fall our regional hospital sent an email listing the Advantage plans they wanted patients to use and that those patients would have priority with their associate partners. I don't think this is legal but it demonstrates how hard they are pushing the plans that benefit the corporate bottom line - not to your benefit.  
Conclusion;  be your own best insurer and verify the dentist qualifications and complaint history with your local dental board, Yelp, and neighbors.  Push back on politicians who are submissive to the ADA and demand Traditional Medicare cover and regulate dental care for all seniors.  Advantage plans are for the benefit of corporations, not seniors.


----------



## DebraMae (Jul 13, 2022)

Butterfly said:


> I agree.  Most dental insurance I've seen really isn't worth much in the end.


I also agree.  I felt the same way about Medicare supplement policies.  Unless you are expecting continual high cost procedures pay as you go makes more sense.  At least it did for me.


----------



## Remy (Jul 13, 2022)

I used to have dental through work but I don't have it now. I work part time and have Covered California for insurance. I didn't get dental. I pay out of pocket. Luckily I have not needed a crown. What I have had done I've paid out of pocket and have been able to cover it.


----------



## Llynn (Jul 13, 2022)

I have one of Kaiser's Advantage plans and it has the option of adding Delta Dental coverage for an additional premium which is lower than buying dental on the open market. It has paid off for me to have the coverage so far.


----------

